# What's a good alternative to a "5.6v PX32 mercury battery".



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an old camera which used to belong to Gramps. It takes one of these and I've been made aware they have been discontinued. What should I use instead and are they cheap?


----------



## fubert (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_mercury_catalogue.htm


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 1, 2008)

Its not an yashica electro camera or similar? If so you can roll your own out of modern 1.5v cells. I did on mine and it worked really well. I bought one of those multi-packs with about 50 batts for £1. Then used a bit of card, tape and a spring to pad it out and make the contact!  5.6v was the original and mine was about 5.8v(4x1.5v) or thereabouts so not really an issue - but I suppose in a rare case you could damage the circuit if the voltage was way over and get odd readings.

Here is another DIY guide:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mark_domingo/sets/72157601378763228/

Or even the more detailed solution:

http://mattdentonphoto.com/cameras/yashica_gsn.html


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------

